# 15R75C Johnson Throttle Cam Follower



## dreadinger (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey everyone. I just bought this Johnson 15hp engine that tank tested perfectly. When I put it in the lake it ran great but didn't seem to have enough power and after it ran for a while it wouldn't idle right. When I got home I went to clean out the carb and discovered the throttle was not opening all the way. My trusty owners manual verified that the cam follower is missing off of the throttle linkage. It seems that this part is no longer available, part number 0318953. Does anyone know where I can find one or find out what the specs are so I can make one?

Thanks!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 30, 2008)

Your local NAPA should have a marine parts catalog that they can order all sorts of motor parts from.

I would take that part number and start there.


----------



## dreadinger (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, no good on the part number there and there index only goes down to 1980


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 30, 2008)

I would dare say that a boat salvage yard is going to be your next best bet.

I have one right up the road from my office in TN if you would like me to try and get you a phone #.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Email the folks at tcoutboard.com and americanoutboard.com, with the part #, your motors model # and a quick description of the part. They will usually get back to you fairly quickly with a price. I used to have a nice long list of sites that had good Johnnyrude parts, but they are all saved on my computer, which has gotten really sick with some trojans, and decided to crash on me.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

Try one of these places! The last number is how many they have....hopefully!  

This was all Tyler from Crowleymarine :beer:

*Distance Dealer Name Address City State Zip Phone Email Part # Qty Driving*
725 miles RESORT MARINE AND SERVICE INC 6866 Y-FRONTAGE ROAD NW WALKER MN 56484 (218) 547-3566 [email protected] 0318953 5 
746 miles DEGRAY ONE STOP & MARINE 1398 HWY. 7 BISMARCK AR 71929 (501) 865-3511 [email protected] 0318953 1 
842 miles MIN MAR MARINE 1519 WEST ANAHEIM STREET LONG BEACH CA 90813 (562) 590-5055 [email protected] 0318953 2 
855 miles ANDREWS BOATHOUSE MARINE & BOX 38 SIOUX NARROWS ON P0X1N0 (807) 226-5635 [email protected] 0318953 4 
891 miles DICK'S MARINE SERVICE 32 N PISTAKEE RD FOX LAKE IL 60020 (847) 587-2102 [email protected] 0318953 1 
1024 miles SEA WAY MARINE INC 2501 HARBOR AVE SW SEATTLE WA 981262135  (800) 332-0803 [email protected] 0318953 3 
1185 miles BAY MARINE INC 2394 N COBB PKWY KENNESAW GA 301523675 (770) 427-3578 [email protected] 0318953 1 
1202 miles LAKE CHATUGE MARINE 1658 STATE HIGHWAY 17 NORTH YOUNG HARRIS GA 305821856 (706) 896-2835 [email protected] 0318953 1 
1357 miles BILL'S MARINE SERVICE 20721 GARRETT HIGHWAY OAKLAND MD 21550 (301) 387-5536 [email protected] 0318953 5 
1444 miles PUGSLEY'S MARINE INC 310 ROUTE 104 ONTARIO NY 145198948 (585) 265-0750 [email protected] 0318953 6 
1446 miles MARSHALL'S MARINE INC. 114 E MYRTLE BEACH HWY LAKE CITY SC 29560 (843) 394-1000 [email protected] 0318953 2 
1504 miles BURT GOODNOUGH'S MARINA EAST INC 9245 STATE ROUTE 3 SANDY CREEK NY 13145 (315) 387-5894 [email protected] 0318953 1 
1510 miles H CHALK AND SON INC 35 MAIN ST 1000 ISLANDS FISHERS LANDING NY 13641 (315) 686-5622 [email protected] 0318953 1 
1527 miles SCHERMERHORN HARBOR LLC 71 SCHERMERHORN LANDING RD HAMMOND NY 13646 (315) 324-5966 
0318953 1 
1587 miles SHORT'S MARINE INC. 32415 LONG NECK ROAD MILLSBORO DE 19966 (302) 945-1800 [email protected] 0318953 5 
1592 miles BARNACLE BILLS MARINE 4584 ROUTE 47 DELMONT NJ 083142052 (856) 785-9455 barnacle[email protected] 0318953 1 
1654 miles BOAT HEADQUARTERS 183 NORTH RIVER STREET SWANTON VT 05488 (802) 868-4444 [email protected] 0318953 1 
1717 miles EAST HAMPTON MARINA 19 BOAT YARD RD EAST HAMPTON NY 119372069 (631) 324-4042 [email protected] 0318953 3 
1720 miles THAYER'S MARINE INC 14 FALLS AVE NORWICH CT 063605018 (860) 887-8315 [email protected] 0318953 2 
1728 miles TRI-CITY MARINE SALES INC 635 MASSACHUSETTS AVE LUNENBURG MA 01462 (978) 582-7300 [email protected] 0318953 2 
1823 miles NAUSET MARINE EAST CORP. RT 6A, PO BOX 357 ORLEANS MA 026530357 (508) 255-0777 [email protected] 0318953 1


----------



## bassboy1 (May 1, 2008)

If it comes down to needing one from one of Jim's post, and none would ship, I probably could get the one from Bay Marine and ship it to ya. Just thought I would throw that out there, in case it helps some.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2008)

and the second to last one is about 20 minutes from my house, I could always pick it up for you and ship it to you too.


----------



## graybeard (May 1, 2008)

I would think parts would still be available somewhere, them are great old motors and there is a lot of them still running.


----------



## dreadinger (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the help and offers guy's. I put a wanted add in craigslist and a local guy had a couple used ones and gave me one of them.


----------



## Zum (May 2, 2008)

thats great...nice to see people step up and help someone in need


----------

